# Welche Art von Lederverarbeitung sollte ich lernen als Jägerin?



## MondPrinzessin (15. Februar 2008)

Ich weiß nicht welche Art von Lederer ich lernen soll. Ich möchte gerne selber Rüstungen für mich machen können und das ist eigentlich oberste Priorität. Wenn man noch irgendwas bauen könnte, das etwas Gold einbringt, wäre das natürlich auch eine feine Sache. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Könnt ihr mir da was empfehlen? 

Gibts irgendwo eine Übersicht welcher Lederer welche Rezepte kann? Ich hab sowas meine ich irgendwann mal hier gesehen aber keine Ahnung finde es irgendwie nicht mehr.


----------



## Dagonzo (15. Februar 2008)

Naja das bringt dir eigentlich nur anfangs etwas, da du ab L40 schwere Rüstung trägst. Gibt aber einige Rezepte nachher auf 375 die dir nützlich sein könnten, da auch welche mit schwerer Rüstung dabei sind.
Eine Übersicht gibt es hier:
http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/60/lederverarbeitung


----------



## MondPrinzessin (16. Februar 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Naja das bringt dir eigentlich nur anfangs etwas, da du ab L40 schwere Rüstung trägst. Gibt aber einige Rezepte nachher auf 375 die dir nützlich sein könnten, da auch welche mit schwerer Rüstung dabei sind.
> Eine Übersicht gibt es hier:
> http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/60/lederverarbeitung



Hmm, die Liste hab ich schon gefunden, die ist ja nicht so sonderlich übersichtlich. Hatte mal ne Liste irgendwo gefunden, wo man sehen konnte was Elementarlederer kann, was Stammeslederer kann, was Drachenlederer kann. Und was noch gut wäre, zu wissen wo die Lehrer dafür stehen. ^^ Stammes und Elementar Lederer weiß ich. Aber den Drachenlederer hab ich kA wo der ist.


----------



## Dagonzo (16. Februar 2008)

Ja gut die Übersicht ist nicht so toll, da gebe ich dir Recht. Aber bei den Rezepten steht dabei welche Spezialisierung gebraucht wird dafür.

Wo die Lehrer stehen kannst du z.B. hier sehen:
http://wow.ingame.de/gameplay/tradeskillfa...erarbeitung.php


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. Februar 2008)

es gibt nur noch die epic 70er sets, die eine spezialisierung verlangen.
also hunter als drachenlederer nehmen.

jegliche guides sind hinfällig, da vor 375 jeder lederer alles lernen kann und man einfach in og die rezepte 1-300 kriegt, danach thrallmar.
die zeiten von spezialisierung und lehrersuche sind vorbei.


----------



## Shinovah (20. Februar 2008)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> es gibt nur noch die epic 70er sets, die eine spezialisierung verlangen.
> also hunter als drachenlederer nehmen.
> 
> jegliche guides sind hinfällig, da vor 375 jeder lederer alles lernen kann und man einfach in og die rezepte 1-300 kriegt, danach thrallmar.
> die zeiten von spezialisierung und lehrersuche sind vorbei.




naja das stimmt so nicht^^ die spezialisierungen gibt es auch unter 60, meist blaue Sets , richtig ist das auf 70 spezielle Rüstungsset gibt die an eine Spezialisierung gebunden sind. 
Also Jäger brauchst Drachenlederer. Schwerer Rüstungen gehören eigentlich zum Standart was man als lederer lernen kann, später im spielverlauf wirst sehen das es viele rezepte gibt für schwerer Rüstungen. Ab eine skill von 360 kannst du fast alles herstellen was beim aufheben gebunden ist und daher auch als rezept nicht die welt kostet, so kannst dein Jäger mit Epic ausstatten und gleichzeitig skillen^^

ach und lass dir nichts einreden, die Spezialisierungen benötigen eine meist aufwändige Questreihe, und erst wenn unter allgemeine Talente die Spezialisierung steht, hast du diese auch^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Februar 2008)

Shinovah schrieb:


> naja das stimmt so nicht^^ die spezialisierungen gibt es auch unter 60, meist blaue Sets , richtig ist das auf 70 spezielle Rüstungsset gibt die an eine Spezialisierung gebunden sind.




nein gibts nicht mehr.
schau dir an was ich ledern kann und du wirst festellen, das es bis auf epic rezept und nen paar rare alles ist (unter 60)
auch die blauen 40er rezepte aller 3 lehrer sowie etliche sets


----------



## Waldman (28. Februar 2008)

MondPrinzessin schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht welche Art von Lederer ich lernen soll. Ich möchte gerne selber Rüstungen für mich machen können und das ist eigentlich oberste Priorität. Wenn man noch irgendwas bauen könnte, das etwas Gold einbringt, wäre das natürlich auch eine feine Sache.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hi,

zunächst die spezialisierungsitems ind bop, kannst also nur für dich machen:

Drachenschuppen = Schamanen und Jäger, da man mit dieser Spezialisierung vorwiegend schwere Rüstungen herstellt
Elementar = Nahkampf-orientierte Druiden und Schurken
Klan = Druiden, da vor allem Ledergegenstände hergestellt werden. Auch Schamanen, dank dem Bonus auf die Mana-Entwicklungen

des weiteren:

Übersicht aller Rezepte: http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/60/lederverarbeitung

mfg


----------



## MondPrinzessin (28. Februar 2008)

Waldman schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> zunächst die spezialisierungsitems ind bop, kannst also nur für dich machen:
> 
> ...



Danke schön! Bin nun Drachenlederer! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Übrigens konnte ich bei jedem Lehrer doch noch was spezielles lernen. 2 Sachen der jeweiligen Spezialisierung kann man ohne Spezialisierung auf diese Art lernen.


----------



## Waldman (28. Februar 2008)

MondPrinzessin schrieb:


> Danke schön! Bin nun Drachenlederer!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ah wusste ich gar nicht, muss ich mich gleich mal auf den weg machen

cu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Waldman (28. Februar 2008)

MondPrinzessin schrieb:


> Hmm, die Liste hab ich schon gefunden, die ist ja nicht so sonderlich übersichtlich. Hatte mal ne Liste irgendwo gefunden, wo man sehen konnte was Elementarlederer kann, was Stammeslederer kann, was Drachenlederer kann. Und was noch gut wäre, zu wissen wo die Lehrer dafür stehen. ^^ Stammes und Elementar Lederer weiß ich. Aber den Drachenlederer hab ich kA wo der ist.




http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/85/nach-zone?zone_id=-182

da ist die übersicht für die lederverarbeitungsquests

hf


----------



## Fhawn (28. Februar 2008)

*Elemtarlederer:* Schurke, Katze

Schwerpunkt liegt auf Beweglichkeit, Angriffskraft und Treffer/kritischer Treffer - Wertung.

Horde: Brumm Winterhuf, nördlich von Stromgarde
Allianz: Sarah Gerber, Sengende Schlucht

*Drachenlederer: (Schw. Rüstung)* Jäger, Schamane

Horde: Rhorkaf Drachenaug, Ödland
Allianz: Peter Galen, Azshara

*Stammeslederer:* Heiler, Gleichgewichtsdruiden

Schwerpunkt leigt auf Zauberschaden und Heilung (Intelligenz, Willenskraft etc.)

Horde: Jangdor Flinkschreiter, Camp Mojache
Allianz: Pratt McGrubben, Mondfederfeste


----------



## KevAnimal (29. Februar 2008)

Das mit dem Drachenleder hab ich mir gedacht, aber war mir trotzdem nit so sicher, danke für die hilfe


----------



## Akium (11. April 2008)

Mal ganz ehrlich.... Lederverarbeitung lohnt sich überhaupt nicht. 

Du steckst viel Mühe hinein, um eventuell am Ziel dir die "ebenholzfarbene Rüssi" bauen zu können. 

Bisher war das auch noch ganz angebracht, weil die Brust doch fast so gut wie T4 ist. 
Und T4 gibts erst bei Maggi, bis dahin ist nen langer Weg....
Allerdings haben die schwachen Armschienen das Set wieder runtergezogen.. 

Nun gibts in der neuen Instanz ne supergute Brustrüstung. Gute Armschienen und Gürtel sind durch BG s zu erreichen... oder eben recht flott in Karazan. 

Während des Levelns lohnt sich der ganze Aufwand auch nicht, da man die Teile eh nur ein paar Tage trägt. 

Ich würde es nicht mehr machen.


----------



## Zwergjaeger (24. April 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Naja das bringt dir eigentlich nur anfangs etwas, da du ab L40 schwere Rüstung trägst. Gibt aber einige Rezepte nachher auf 375 die dir nützlich sein könnten, da auch welche mit schwerer Rüstung dabei sind.
> Eine Übersicht gibt es hier:
> http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/60/lederverarbeitung




hö???
du kannst doch auch schwere rüstung herstellen.
drachenlederer kann ich dir empfehlen, hab ich auch. das set zum schluss is ziemlich geil. wenn du nich oft in inis bist, is es noch sinnvoller lederer zu sein.


----------



## MondPrinzessin (24. April 2008)

Zwergjaeger schrieb:


> hö???
> du kannst doch auch schwere rüstung herstellen.
> drachenlederer kann ich dir empfehlen, hab ich auch. das set zum schluss is ziemlich geil. wenn du nich oft in inis bist, is es noch sinnvoller lederer zu sein.



Thema ist nicht mehr ganz so aktuell xD 
Hab nicht mal mehr nen Jäger.


----------



## FairplayZ (21. Juni 2008)

Also Eleverarbeiter hat auf den Teilen zwar nette Werte aber ist Leder somit solltest Du das besser nicht machen und eienn 
Rüstungsnachteil in Kauf zu nehmen! und Drachenlederer ist für Jäger 
gedacht und Schamis wobei letztere glaub nur für Verstärker gut sind.

Aso na dann^^


Mach noch ein posting wo steht -closed- das ein mod das mal raus nimmt^^


----------



## MondPrinzessin (21. Juni 2008)

FairplayZ schrieb:


> Also Eleverarbeiter hat auf den Teilen zwar nette Werte aber ist Leder somit solltest Du das besser nicht machen und eienn
> Rüstungsnachteil in Kauf zu nehmen! und Drachenlederer ist für Jäger
> gedacht und Schamis wobei letztere glaub nur für Verstärker gut sind.



Thema ist nicht mehr aktuell ich hab nicht mal mehr einen Jäger XD


----------

